# !!!please Help!!! Nanco/milestar Tires



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

All,

I've started a new thread so that my question isn't buried on the bottom of 15 pages. I have a 2007 Outback 26KBRS that was purchased in April!! They have the Milestar ST205/75D-14 with DOT code 5YKC or SYKC as well as the dry-rot cracking on the sidewalls and treads that has been well documented in other threads here and on other forums (RVnet?) that I saw when I first googled the problem.

Here's what I did today!

I thought about it last night and the more I did, the more it made me upset. It appears that this has been an on-going problem for some time. And yet, when I purchased the Outback just a few months ago, THEY WERE STILL PUTTING THESE PIECES OF CRAP ON!!!! I guess I might be over-reacting, after all, what we are talking about is only the safety of my FAMILY!!!

OK, deep breath..... So anyhow, instead of calling Tireco and getting a new set of tires so I was taken care of, I decided to go ahead and call Keystone. The gal I talked to (and how do you spell that last name, Diana?) asked for VIN, DOT code, what was the probelm, etc. Then she told me, "nah, those aren't the bad lot of tires that you've got...." <<Really? even thogh they have EXACTLY the same DOT code 5YKC and are showing EXACTLY the same problem that so many of you here have identified>> and that, "Keystone will go ahead and replace them anyway, but Keystone has researched the issue and MY tires are not bad". <<huh?!?!>> Well, for somebody that's so confidant that MINE weren't defective, she was awful quick to authorize a local dealer to replace them, without even asking for a photo of the damage or anything..

I told her that I called Keystone instead of the Tireco toll-free number specifically because I didn't want to just get my tires fixed and not worry about the next Keystone trailer buyer. I was assured that the problem was fixed, oh and to go ahead and set-up an appointment with Preferred RV to get my current tires replaced since it was all arranged.

Sure I want to get my defective tires replaced and all, but I'd buy a $600 set out of my own pocket instead if I knew for a fact that the problem had been addressed so that Keystone was no longer using the substandard tires. The absolute LAST thing I want to have happen is to get new tires and then have some lawyer contact me out of the blue asking for photos and/or testimony against Keystone because he's representing a family that had experienced an "incident" that was caused by faulty tires on a trailer that the family had just purchased.

It is absolutely inconceivable that this is still continuing (I just purchased my trailer in April!!!)

What possible excuse can Keystone have for STILL sending units out in this condition after all the feedback that has been stated just here in this one forum?

Anyhow, I guess I'm in a bit of a quandry just now, I'm not sure that I have a legal case against them because nothing bad has happened, and it's not like I'm looking for a big paycheck in any case. But on the other hand, I kind of am of the mindset that they have put me and my family in danger and how can they're not liable somehow for some damages?!?!? So the question is, what is my next step? I could easily go get my tires replaced as it's all been arranged.. If I don't do that, I'll need to get them replaced on my dime (I sure can't use the trailer as is), and will have a set of crappy, dangerous treads that I wouldn't let Bin Laden install on his camel-cart, then try to....... do what exactly? Call an ambulance chaser that's in it more for the settlement than to get it fixed? If I had a lawyer in the family, I'd ask them their opinion on the best course of action. I guess I'm asking all of you here if you have any ideas or would like to join me if this thing gets momentum...

I'll give it a couple of days and talk to a couple of my relatives, meanwhile, if anybody here has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Class action lawsuit!
Sooner or later someone will pay. I hope it is Keystone and not someone paying with their life for sub-standard and under-rated tires you received in good faith from Keystone. My new trailer came with tires that are crap and cracking within the first months.Safety should be the bigger concern than a few dollars per trailer. They could pass along the higher price to a customer base that is buying something of a luxury rather than a necessity. They know Families will be traveling on them. When will they learn? What will it take?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

3ME said:


> Class action lawsuit!
> Sooner or later someone will pay. I hope it is Keystone and not someone paying with their life for sub-standard and under-rated tires you received in good faith from Keystone. My new trailer came with tires that are crap and cracking within the first months.Safety should be the bigger concern than a few dollars per trailer. They could pass along the higher price to a customer base that is buying something of a luxury rather than a necessity. They know Families will be traveling on them. When will they learn? What will it take?


I am as ready as anyone else to sign up and help fund the start of a class action lawsuit.

We keep saying we hope nothing happens to a family before this is fixed but do we really mean it when we say that?

I know I do.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, let this not be another Ford Explorer years ago where some of the tires were bad and people died. I saw 3 people die on I-95 back in Palm Coast, Florida back in 1999. I have read on this site were the tires are not good. Now someone did tell me to keep them lubricated and cover them when not in use to protect from the sun, not sure if that will help. Paul is already comping at the bit about them arriving on Friday with those tires on it. He called the dealer to specifically tell them he did not want these tires. I would keep contacting keystone, have everyone sign on this site who has had a problem with those tires, and get everyone together for class action suit. I don't believe you need to put up money, as an attorney would take a percentage. Faulty tires still provided is negligence. Negligence will lead to a death sooner or later. I prayer no one will have to die to uncover the lie. Regards.


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

3ME, Mgonzo2u, and LabbyCampers, thanks for the replies. From the previous threads on the topic, I thought there may be a greater response. Anyways, I did call a couple of lawyers over the last couple of days, and they didn't seem all that interested in helping out since there was no real "incident" to show that there was a real problem. Guess I see their point, but I also think that I was overly optimistic anyhow. After-all, it's hard to imagine ambulance chasers being all that enthusiastic when there isn't even an ambulance...

I guess what I'll do is take ump-teen snapshots of the current set of tires and then take them to get replaced. I'm going to try to keep one of them if they'll let me, just in case. But I really don't want to let it go at that. I'd be willing to compile a letter to Keystone that stated that a group of their customers are not satisfied with their response to an obviously dangerous situation that they are continuing to create. I'd like to get as much support as possible so we (Outback owners) have a significant voice to Keystone! If you'd like to help me out, perhaps we can get Keystone to RECALL or at least stop using sub-standard tires on their RVs. I'm also going to find local Keystone dealerships and visit them with my camera to record any instances of new RVs that are equipped with these tires. If any of you would like to do the same, again, it would be much appreciated! If you have any pictures of tires that you've exchanged or can document your experiences with Keystone, Tireco, etc. that would be good as well.

This is purely voluntary, and I'd appreciate any and all the help I can get. Mostly I just don't want to read about some gruesome RV incident 6-months from now where an accident caused by these faulty tires injured and/or killed some poor family that was riding in the tow vehicle or behind the RV and know that I did nothing to try to prevent it. Perhaps the probability of that happenig is small or what ever, but I still want no part of feeling like I should have done _something_ and instead did nothing!

Finally, if any of you know a lawyer, consumer advocacy program, politician, or somebody in the media that would be better equipped to persue this than me, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, lets persue that route!! The goal is to get Keystone to do the right thing, bottom line.

If you want to get in touch with me directly, my e-mail address is [email protected] I'll gladly send you my phone and mailing address if you contact me via e-mail first, I just don't want to offer too much personal information up-front if I don't need to.

Thanks in advance, 
Bill

p.s. please consider the next family that is about to purchase an Outback RV.........


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

So I get an authorization from Keystone to get the tires replaced at a local dealership, and the weekend rolls around, I take off the tires, call the dearship for directions, and find out......

He has no idea what I'm talking about, oh, and by the way, he doesn't even deal with tire replacement! Nice. So now it's Saturday, Keystone is closed, Tireco is closed, and I got a TT on jacks with nowhere to take the blasted tires. I was able to find an RV dealer that could do the tires on Monday (closer than the one Keystone suggested) but they'd have to wait until Monday to take any action because they need to talk to Keystone first. ARGH!

And since I just got my TT in April, Keystone is obviously still using the blasted things! But why should I be concerned?

_"*Danger warning on cheap Chinese tires *

Nearly a half million tires manufactured in China may be rolling time bombs on light trucks and some RV recreational vehicles. A lawsuit filed in June blames cheap Chinese tires for a fatal Pennsylvania traffic accident. The suit says tread separation caused a cargo van carrying four passengers to crash, killing two passengers and injuring the other two.

In June, Foreign Tire Sales appealed to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) for aid in recalling an estimated 450,000 light truck tires sold under the names Westlake, Telluride, Compass and YKS after the company allegedly learned that the manufacturer, the Hangzhou Zhongce Rubber Company, had left a critical component out of the tire. ......... "_ http://www.rvtravel.com/blog/rvsinthenews/...nese-tires.html <thanks LarryTheOutback for the link>

And on top of it all, nobody here seems to care enough to do anything about it. There was much greater response to a thread about somebody leaving the forum in a huff than in actually trying to put any pressure on Keystone to take action that may actually save somebody's life. I guess that I have no grounds to be upset as nobody here owes me anything, but with all the indignation on the board, I thought if I put my neck out there and tried to lead a group of us to pressure Keystone I'd have at least a little bit of help. Apperently this forum is all bark and no bite. I'm still going to record the problems I've had and voice my displeasure to Keystone. If I end up doing it alone, so be it, at least I'll know that I tried.

Frustrated!
Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I personally don't see Outbackers.com as an advocacy group. 
I see the forum for what it is and intended to be. That is a wealth of information.

Most posters write of trials, tribulations, solutions and outcomes.

I feel it is up the individual to take action armed with the knowledge gained from the forum.

Kevin


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

kjdj said:


> I personally don't see Outbackers.com as an advocacy group.
> I see the forum for what it is and intended to be. That is a wealth of information.
> 
> Most posters write of trials, tribulations, solutions and outcomes.
> ...


Fair enough,
Appreciate your perspective. But the only way this is going to get addressed is if we work as a group. I can tell you (from personal experience on this issue) that Keystone will take no action if only one person calls and complains. I kinda fell like I'm persuing a solution, but it appears I was wrong. Besides, I was reacting in part to the outrage that was expressed on the threads of OB.com before I even arrived. Besides, I'm sure _your_ tires are fine anyhow.
Bill


----------

